# My Growing Year Old M·A·C Collection.



## LessThanAnn (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay here's all my stuff...I took me a while to list everything..but I'm happy with what I have..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









The whole mac collection...I'm proud of it.





Left to Right; Top to Bottom:

+ Cranberry, Sketch, Steamy,
+ Juxt, Cool Heat, Eletric Eel,
+ Shimmermoss, Talent Pool, Rule,
+ Amber Lights, Sushi Flower, Paradisco,
+ Brown Down, Bamboo, Coppering,
+ Hepcat, Plumage, DangerZone.







+Studio Fix Fluid NC44
+MSF Medium Dark
+Select Coverup Sample in NC45
+Mineralized Loose Foundation in Dark





+ Teal Piggie
+ Antique Gold Reflects Glitter
+ Melon Pigment
+ Gold Mode 
+ Gold Dusk
+ Gold Stroke
+ Painterly p/p.





Left to Right; Top to Bottom:

+ Grape Piggie Sample
+ Sunpepper Piggie Sample
+ Basic Red Piggie Sample
+ Electric Coral Piggie Sample
+ Chartruse Piggie Sample
+ White Gold Piggie Sample
+ Gold Piggie Sample
+ Primary Yellow Piggie Sample
+ Blue Piggie Sample
+ Steel Blue Piggie Sample






1st Quad
+ Gesso
+ Blanc Type
+ Swish
+ Carbon

2nd Quad (Fafi Eyes 2)
+ Bold As Gold
+ Shockwave
+ You're Fresh
+ Prankster

3rd Quad (Spiced Chocolate)
+ Nanogold 
+ Brash
+ Sweet Chestnut
+ Spiced Chocolate






+ Full For You p/g (plush glass)
+ Nymphette l/g
+ Viva Glam VI l/g
+ Party Line l/s






+ 217
+ 224
+ Smolder Eye Khol
+ Loud Lash Mascara


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome collection!!! Danger Zone MES is da bomb!! Also, the Electric Coral pigment is amazing! I own the full size one and it's so pretty!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 7, 2009)

Lovely little collection. Clearly you're big on the eyes.


----------



## orkira (Jan 9, 2009)

Wonderful collection.  Love the eyeshadows!


----------



## -Merel. (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice collection! Pretty eyeshadows!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 11, 2009)

Wikkid collection!!! 

217 one of my fave brushes 

Plus all your teal eyeshadows & pigment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love my teals!


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2009)

nice collection!


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 12, 2009)

I like your collection!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 13, 2009)

really nice collection


----------



## Tudor Rose (Jan 15, 2009)

Lovely collection. I'm just starting mine, and I'd love even a fraction of that


----------

